# Iso Kefir grains



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I found milk grains locally, if anyone has water that they would be willing to send me for shipping, I may be interested in those.


----------



## Lindafisk (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a batch that I had dehydrated and sent some to a friend, she said they were a little hard to get started but worked ok after a few tries! I would be happy to send you what I have left, just pm me your address and I can mail them in a day or two.


----------

